# Patches for caps and more



## MRPRINTER (Nov 12, 2010)

* I would like to know who does embroidered patches for hats. I am going to be using my heat set press, I was having them embroidered but they didn't come out very good. and to get flexfit hats done my cost was $13.00 each. I can buy the flexfit at $3.25 each. and I was thinking the patches would be about the same price. I would love some help on this.*


Happy New Years


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Patches are so 80's. I don't know if there is a market for patches on hats anymore but if you want patches there are a number of suppliers. Enmart and Joycrest come to mind right away.


----------



## MRPRINTER (Nov 12, 2010)

What i am looking for is an embroidered look but where i can use my heat set cap press and my mighty press.


----------



## IDINDUSTRIES (Sep 28, 2007)

We have lots of patches done in China and Taiwan. Patches for caps of 3.5x5.5" can be around 1 USD and minimum orders is around 25 pcs. These patches are top quality and heat seal backing so you easily press these with your cap press. Turnaround and delivery is around 2 weeks. Most factories work 6 days a week and most of them can be contacted through MSN and accept PayPal payments. Can't say how much import duties are in the US, but I believe you should be able to do Flexfits with embroidered patch for under 5 USD.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​


----------



## EnMartian (Feb 14, 2008)

binki said:


> Patches are so 80's. I don't know if there is a market for patches on hats anymore but if you want patches there are a number of suppliers. Enmart and Joycrest come to mind right away.


Thanks for mentioning EnMart, Binki. We do sell blank patches. Our parent company does embroidery, and we sometimes will take an embroidery job, but those are on a case by case basis.


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

lets bring back the 80's, some nice patchs and some neon!! everyone have a nice day uncletee.


----------



## MRPRINTER (Nov 12, 2010)

I have to ask what does the 80's have to do with anything. I am trying to get the best product 
for a good price. I don't feel i have to justify my needs. And as far as the 80's just to let you know i did all the printing for peter max. And i think i have an idea about funky colors.

Have a nice day
so says the theprinter


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

I believe this is a terminology thing. The patches from the 80s that used to be used on hats had a white or other color background fabric and were usually round or rectangular. The patches currently being referred to are just embroidery designs with an adhesive on the back and are heat applied. These sometimes are referred to as applique but are not really. There used to be a vendor at quilt shows that whose business was called Applique Buffet. She would put the designs out as if on a buffet. She also sold apparel for them to be applied to.


----------

